# Is a Ductulator considered "unbound"?



## ktupper (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey there,

I'm wondering if its ok to bring in a Ductulator to the exam room - because the things rotates around, you can really bind it in a 3 ring binder. Is it then considered "loose paper"?

Thanks,

Kendra


----------



## geofs_PE (Apr 4, 2009)

From the Personal Items section of the NCEES Candidate Agreement:

• Examinees may not use slide charts or wheel charts (hand-held cardboard or plastic calculating devices with rotating or sliding pieces).

I would assume from this that they don't allow ductulators.


----------



## helpakpass (Apr 5, 2009)

really? i took one the last time and they didn't say anything...


----------



## geofs_PE (Apr 5, 2009)

The above is a direct quote from the NCEES "Candidate Agreement" that examinees are supposed to read prior to sitting for the exam. See the top left column of page 2 here:

http://www.ncees.org/candidate_info.pdf


----------

